# ** Attention ** Magpul/Colorado



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

By Magpul Industries Corp.
We are proud to announce that within a matter of
days we will be going live with a new program. Due to a bill currently moving
through the Colorado legislature, there is the possibility that Colorado
residents' ability to purchase standard capacity magazines will soon be
infringed. Before that happens, and Magpul is forced to leave the state in order
to keep to our principles, we will be doing our best to get standard capacity
PMAGs into the hands of any Colorado resident that wants them.

Verified
Colorado residents will be able to purchase up to ten (10) standard capacity
AR/M4 magazines directly from Magpul, and will be given immediate flat-rate $5
shipping, bypassing our current order queue.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for Magpul..lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! Have they stopped supplying government agencies as well?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Stay tuned to this channel for more exciting information from our friends at Magpul.lol.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to magpul


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

With that, I may have to pick up more though I don't have a desperate need.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

You can not find them anywhere here in Texas or online unless you want to pay unreal prices for them. ET


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome! Good for Magpul!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i hear ya wilded my lgs wants $45 each for the pmags they have on thier racks


----------

